# phone charges



## krissytwo (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone help me with advice re calling the uk from Egypt? I make a lot of phone calls in my work - mainly to UK both landlines and mobiles. What would be the cheapest way to do this? I have skype on my pc but hate using it as the connection never seems good? Am quite happy to buy phone and sim card and would say my general usage is around 60 - 90 minutes per day, 5 days per week?

All advice gratefully received


----------



## elgouna (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello,

Skype and Vonage are the best way, but you must have high speed internet access (DSL), which is available in most areas of egypt.


----------



## tim bigham (Jan 6, 2009)

krissytwo said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone help me with advice re calling the uk from Egypt? I make a lot of phone calls in my work - mainly to UK both landlines and mobiles. What would be the cheapest way to do this? I have skype on my pc but hate using it as the connection never seems good? Am quite happy to buy phone and sim card and would say my general usage is around 60 - 90 minutes per day, 5 days per week?
> 
> All advice gratefully received


If you don't want to use skpe, then the next best method is a go sim card, but it does cost 34pence per minute, but its cheaper than a UK mobile. Have you tried using the Skype handset. NOT the skype mobile. Your computer does not even have to switched on, the call is routed through a special little box.


----------

